# Cabelas/Coleman 4 wheelers and sidexsides?



## deepsouthf33 (Feb 1, 2007)

Does anyone here have any experience with Coleman Brand UTV's/Atv's I was at Cabelas in Buda this week and they seemed nice, and a whole bunch cheaper than Kawasaki, yamaha, polaris etc

let me know what you think


----------



## Ducker Rich (Apr 19, 2010)

I saw these last week myself and noticed the name Linhai on the motor cover. I have done some investigating and found that they are in with Yamaha. Google and you will find all sorts of things. I believe these are the same they sell on riderswholesale.com. My opinion, let me know if this is incorrect. The are a combination of Japanese parts, Polaris body, Yamaha motor, etc. but are built in China. The videos look pretty good and if they are Linhai with a Coleman sticker there are parts on the web. If anyone has any experience with these please let us know.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*My $0.02 worth....*

Since I practically live at Cabelas, I was very interested in these ATV because they look pretty good to me - and the price is reasonable for the features you get.

The above post about the details (Yamaha, Polaris, China) is all absolutely correct.

They are fairly new, so I tried and tried but couldn't find anything on the web for users with actual experience.

HOWEVER, I did find out one thing - I leave it up to you to decide.

In the manual, it has a warning in big letters. It says "only use 100% gasoline, never any gas with ethanol. The use of ethanol in the vehicle will damage the fuel tank, fuel lines, and engine. Use of ethanol will void your warranty. " This is repeated several times, and there's even a sticker above the fuel fill that says the same thing.

When I saw this I couldn't believe it. Who would make a vehicle nowadays that wouldn't handle ethanol? I tried to think the last time I saw a station that wasn't using ethanol mix. Certainly none around the areas that I live or hunt.


----------



## Ducker Rich (Apr 19, 2010)

Since I don't believe you can find gas without ethanol, is there an additive or something you could mix with the gas to decrease the effect of ethanol? I know the guys running outboards have problems with fuel, they add things in the tank with the gas. I guess running them isn't the problem, voiding the warranty is. This really throws a kink in my plans. Thanks for the info.


----------

